# What size bed do you sleep on?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Read Alternate Names before clicking other!*
*Single=Twin
Double=Full
*

Twin
39 in Ã- 75 in (99 cm Ã- 191 cm)

Twin XL
39 in Ã- 80 in (99 cm Ã- 203 cm)

Full or double
54 in Ã- 75 in (137 cm Ã- 191 cm)

Queen
60 in Ã- 80 in (152 cm Ã- 203 cm)

King
76 in Ã- 80 in (193 cm Ã- 203 cm)

California king
72 in Ã- 84 in (183 cm Ã- 213 cm)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I sleep on a full bed. I like it because I roll around alot when I sleep.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

King! Even though I rarely move whilst sleeping so a full would be big enough...


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Queen.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Single. It's also a bunk bed~ xD. With bars ;-; *feels like an inmate... who constantly hits her head on the ceiling*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twin, it's surprisingly large enough to fit a second person even with the amount I toss and turn.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I sleep on a king single.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Other: I always sleep on my couch. My seldom-used bed is a twin though.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

A double bed. Which might be a full bed. I don't know. I would love to have a King sized bed though.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

haha , if you really have social anxiety you sleep on a mattress like i do


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

hammerfast said:


> haha , if you really have social anxiety you sleep on a mattress like i do


is there a link between social anxiety and sleeping?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

lzzy said:


> is there a link between social anxiety and sleeping?


i don't know you tell me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Paul said:


> Other: I always sleep on my couch. My seldom-used bed is a twin though.


Couches are just so ****ing comfy.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

80x190


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

When I sleep on my bed, twin. Sometimes, I fall asleep on the sofa (too lazy to move to my room). When I visit my friend, I sleep on this uh, system (the chairs are closer together, though):








It's ridiculously uncomfortable, but I manage.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Queen size. With husband, and sometimes our big dog.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Twin, I miss my old King Sized mattress but I didn't have room for it in my new apartment :/


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

cafune said:


> When I sleep on my bed, twin. Sometimes, I fall asleep on the sofa (too lazy to move to my room). When I visit my friend, I sleep on this uh, system (the chairs are closer together, though):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall are you?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i had a twin up until like three months ago but i got a queen now


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no idea... a 'double'


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the fact we all lie on a bed at night to sleep makes humans pathetic. I mean really? wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I can only fit a twin in my room, feel like a kid still. Always had one that size, my feet go over the end now. Night after night like this for decades alone in my single bed - great.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> How tall are you?


I'm 5'5", so it's not so bad. Still, I define fetal position when sleeping on those chairs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i had a twin up until like three months ago but i got a queen now


Lol, aren't you still hanging off the edge, even with a queen?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, aren't you still hanging off the edge, even with a queen?


 nah, i lay diagonally... like a boss lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> nah, i lay diagonally... like a boss lol


The mattress feels uneven when I lay on it diagonally.


----------



## Cot (Apr 8, 2013)

A super king at home and a double when im in Uni.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

arnie said:


> The mattress feels uneven when I lay on it diagonally.


How comes you were on his bed? Close friends or something?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lad said:


> How comes you were on his bed? Close friends or something?


It's a bromance. We like to spoon together. No ****.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I think the fact we all lie on a bed at night to sleep makes humans pathetic. I mean really? wtf


You have to fight the power, man. Try sleeping on the floor.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's a bromance. We like to spoon together. No ****.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A small daybed trundle (the top one, because that's how I roll). Too lazy to measure.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2013)

I sleep on a double/full sized bed. I should have spent the extra $50 and got a queen just for the long term, but I wanted more space in my bedroom.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I sleep on a queen bed but I only sleep on one side.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

voted 'twin' although over here is is called a single...and it is the same size.....just measured it........


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Full.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Queen. I want a king.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If I had the space, i'd have a California King, or bigger if i could get it. I do everything in my bed. I don't have a couch, but I doubt that would make any difference. the bed is just so damn comfortable, and it has blankets and pillows. I eat there, i stream stuff on my laptop and watch it there, I post from there... the only things I don't do there are prepare food and take a shower or bath. everything else - pretty much takes place in bed.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have a bed. I sleep on the floor. But it would be twin.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

King, but downgrading to a full, because my husband and I never sleep together and we're moving anyway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Queen. It is cozy.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Queen bed, perfect size.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cot said:


> A super king at home and a double when im in Uni.


A super king is not a California King.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Full


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You only need a queen if you are sleeping with someone else. Otherwise it's a waste of space.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You only need a queen if you are sleeping with someone else. Otherwise it's a waste of space.


You never know when you might meet someone.


----------



## purrfeKt13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I had two twin beds in my room, but I turned them into a king bed.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I like twin beds.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You only need a queen if you are sleeping with someone else. Otherwise it's a waste of space.


I like to roll around.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

And dive onto it.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it's considered a full.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

full


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Twin and my fricking feet hang off the end and I have no space to move.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

queen and it's the best. i literally only ever use one half of it, but i just love how big and cozy it is.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe that it is a king size bed


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Queen for now.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Queen


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone here ever tried a California King Mattress? How tall are you and how did you like it?

I sleep on a queen now, but my feet are right at the edge. It works, but I feel like it could be better. (like I could tuck in the sheets if the bed was a little longer)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It is either a full or a queen. I don't remember. Half the time I seem to crash somewhere else these days.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kate7 said:


> Queen. I sleep in the direct center and I love it


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I recently got a new bed as a late birthday present.. :b
I think it's a "full/double".. 
I had no idea there was this many different sizes! :um


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Whatever fits on my floor with room to walk around it. Right now I think it's a queen, but when I move out I will probably get a full. Personally if it's nice and lumpy I don't care what size it is.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Who wants bed porn?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am amazed how many people sleep on a twin. I had a King before I met my husband and it was just me. I move around alot and just love having the space to stretch out. To each his own I guess but I haven't slept on a twin bed since I was 17.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

full


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I sleep on a twin cause my room is small. It could handle a full bed but at the time its just me in my room so I got a twin so I can have more room for my stuff


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a full size in my apartment and a queen in my childhood/parents' home.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You guys must have huge rooms to be able to fit a queen or a king in it.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

At my house I would sleep in a queen size bed, but since I live in the dorms now I downgraded to a twin size.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I sleep on a Shiki Futon. I kid you not, once you get used to them they are the most comfortable things in the universe. Great for your back too!


How is this different than taking a 3 inch memory foam topper and just laying it on the floor.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Queen bed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A twin XL at school, and a full at home.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Queen but prior to that I was on a twin


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Queen


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Full


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Queen bed all by my lonesome self.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You guys must have huge rooms to be able to fit a queen or a king in it.


Don't really have a choice. Full is too small for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Queen, plus my bed frame is a huge wood thing.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

queen


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Double/full. My place doesn't fit a king sized one.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A single. Is that considered a twin size?


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Single. I'm single after all.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Twin, where's my twin?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sleeping on a twin/single size bed all alone, as I've always done since I was a kid. I could do with an XL version though.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Twin


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

King size


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am surprised no one has said....."your size bed!" :spit


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm confused. Why is it called a twin when it sleeps only one person... here we call that a single bed...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

chaosherz said:


> I'm confused. Why is it called a twin when it sleeps only one person... here we call that a single bed...


I wish I could edit the poll options to include alternative names.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Single. Other, I guess.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it is double, but maybe it's queen.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Twin. They need to design adult style twin frames. My frame right now is for kids!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I sleep on a double and it's great. Only a little smaller than a queen and the bedding is much cheaper.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A size fit for a queen and/or spoiled princess.


----------

